# WWDC Rumors and the hoopla



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Considering that this year's WWDC has probably been the most hyped WWDC ever, and the rumor mill is running more crazily then a MacWorld. What are your thoughts?

Some confirmed facts:
- Panther (Client and Server) will be shown.

Some rumors to consider:
- The PPC970 is expected to make an appearance or be announced
- Possible revamp of the 15" PowerBook
- New Towers (including the latest a picture "smuggled from Apple" supposedly, http://www.angelfire.com/poetry/dontask/ ) 
- New part of the Digital lifestyle
- New application, compare ( http://www.apple.com/isync/ vs http://www.apple.com/uk/isync ) specifically the picture beside the blurb about syncing Bookmarks in Safari.
- Safari GM?
- One German site that sells Macs, has a section that says they will be selling new PowerMacs starting the evening of June 23rd.

EDIT: Fixes.

[ June 17, 2003, 03:20 PM: Message edited by: Chealion ]


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

The AngelFire link is dead...

I'm hoping to the heavens the PPC 970 (G5) will be introduced, and, more importantly, a revamp of any of the Powerbooks. Maybe even cheaper prices on the current line?

EDIT: The link worked as of now; the picture of *new Power Mac [G5]* worked. Wow - ugly as hell. I hope that picture is false, but I doubt it is.

[ June 17, 2003, 02:49 PM: Message edited by: Lars ]


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

the link isnt dead...just an extra character on the end of the link that needs deleting

here it is


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Sorry, my bad... hmm thats one weird case... Some people believe its a Photoshop job, and the blurred section makes a lot of people skeptical.

1700th post.









The Angelfire link has gone down... it wasn't up long at all... Only 2 hours... Over 10000 hits in that time... However you can still see the image here: http://www.angelfire.com/poetry/dontask/dontask2.jpg

According to the MacRumors boards and the AI boards, it is said to be a fake by some, and others just repeat what happened with the QuickSilvers and are saying its real. We'll know on Monday.

[ June 17, 2003, 03:19 PM: Message edited by: Chealion ]


----------



## sputnik (Jan 6, 2003)

Dead again dude.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Too Bad, I did get the image however, if you want to see it, private message me and I'll email it to you.


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

http://www.envynews.com/temp/GeeFive.jpg


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Thanks Neil, that makes distribution easier.


----------



## sputnik (Jan 6, 2003)

Thats GOT to be a fake.It's to damn ugly.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

I think its a fake. Judging from the poor DPI & poor picture quallity I would guess this is just some design student's prototype project. I certainly don't think Steve would ever allow such a security breach to happen. I have never seen any significant leaks from apple, and I don't think we ever will.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

The accompanying piece of text that had gone with the picture, went something along these lines:
Security was tight, I smuggled it out in my pants, Sorry bout the creases, get it before the site goes down.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

By the way, I'll bet the new G5 has USB & Firewire accessability on the front of the machine. The casing will probably be similar to the current pro-macs (how can you improve upon that case?).


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

Well, I don't like to stir the pot, but this 'shot' goes a long way towards the reports i've heard from reputable sources...


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

"Security was tight, I smuggled it out in my pants, Sorry bout the creases, get it before the site goes down."

Security was tight where? Sound fishy that Apple would invite this guy to some sort of event, give hi a picture that he has to smuggle out? What did everybody else do, hand the lousy pics back on the way out?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

> have never seen any significant leaks from apple, and I don't think we ever will.


I saw pictures of the MDD Power Mac G4's before their official release. Don't be so sure.


----------



## Urban_Legend (May 29, 2003)

We will see:

1) Panther
2) Safari official release 1.0
3) No mention of any new powermacs
4) Release of QuarkXpress 6.0








5) Upgraded powermacs


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Urban_Legend - Don't #3 and #5 conflict, as whether its a new case or just an upgrade of the current PowerMacs, its still the new Power Mac...









I want a PPC970 15" AlBook released.


----------



## Urban_Legend (May 29, 2003)

Chealion,

 No #3 and #5 don't conflict  New means PPC970, upgraded means the G4's we have now, maybe another speed boost before the PPC970's come out in the new year.


----------



## emceepj (Aug 18, 2002)

i LOVE the hoopla.  

it's fun to see what we might get @ WWDC.

whatever it is, i don't think we'll be disapointed.

p.

(PS: i kinda like the supposed new powermac case. it's smart. )


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

Yes , I am excited about what news could be coming next monday., I believe 1pm eastern is when it starts, 10am pacific.

Well, we will see 10.3 at least, and we know it will support 64 bit cpus
I hear all kinds of rumors, about when and what the next gen cpus will be .
Everyone was so sure they would be released in January 2002, but no go.
We've had the G4 for 4 years, gone from 350mhz-1.425ghz, it's time for a new generation.
Remember in 1986 when 8mhz was speedy, at that rate of increase per year , any less than 250ghz by 
2020 is a disappointment

Still though in 2020, I can predict people complaining that their 250ghz machine with a full terrabyte of ram and a 100 terrabyte storage being inadeqate to do their text editing.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Minnes, maybe I should wait until 2020 for THAT MAC!!!! After all, I've waited 2 years for the PB I shall order next week............what's another 17 years??????????







  

I have a feeling that if I did that I would be banished from the ehMacLand virtual community, and I would have to spend my days raising doxies and sipping fresh coffee every morning. No, hard work, no vacations, a bit of gardening and trying to fend off the ever growing clan of doxies..........all the while trying to learn/enjoy my new 17" AlPB..........that is the more logical route. We shall see.


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm probably the only person here that wishes WWDC was a month away instead of a week away (maybe it's got something to do with the fact that we're demoing a program at WWDC...)


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

wow.... been a little busy @ work, and I've not been posting. This is crazy. I think that I might take the day off and make sure that I'm free to watch this address (unlike last time). The best/worst thing about the h/w annoucements is the scramble to sell units when the new ones are introduced (for private sellers). So... the clock tics. 15" ALPB? Hope so. I just don't want to wait until September though


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

We will see:

1) Panther
2) Safari official release 1.0

4) The release of Quark Xpress 6

Uhm, I'm already using 1.0 so no suprise there. And I've had QUARK 6 for about a week.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jfpoole, "give 'em hell" at your demo at WWDC next week. Just to show you that there are no hard feelings re Automatic Dr.G., I wish you well next week at this conference. I trust that you shall give us a "first hand" account of the keynote address by Automatic Steve Jobs?  

Seriously, good luck with your demo.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Uh, check *this* out:

http://www.angelfire.com/ex/ypt1987/

I saw it mentioned on MacWorld this morning & thought I'd post the link here too, eh?

I dunno. I find it *awfully suspicious* that we have 2 Angelfire website links in as many days, each with supposed new Apple tower designs. 

Anyone else feel that our collective chain is being pulled?


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

We will see:

$wishful_thinking :=
a) iFonts
b) bluetooth mouse and keyboard
c) video chat
d) Quad G5 XServe
e) new X11


----------



## Sander (Apr 4, 2002)

I think Apple will introduce video functions on iChat among other things. It's very suspicious that Apple legal team made Think Secret pull their story about iChat and video capability. Some sort of Apple webcam would be awesome too.

Cheers,

Sander.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

jfpoole - You'll do great, we're all rooting for you!!! Enjoy your free version of Panther









The second image that has appeared seems to be a computer generated image of the first one, but an earlier prototype. If either can be believed, Apple is definitely changing style here.


----------



## Urban_Legend (May 29, 2003)

Andreww,

We are using Safari 1.0 Beta 2. This doesn't mean we are using an official release of Safari. As far as I know Apple will call it Safari 1.0 (without the beta behind it)

I'm happy that you're using QuarkXpress 6.0. My guess is, Apple will talk about it at WWDC.


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

Hmm, I've just heard from a very solid source (historically speaking, IMHO), that iChat 2.0 will be released and Apple will be offering their own (FireWire?) iChat 2.0 Webcam hardware.


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

Hmm, the rumor-mill engine is working at light-speed...:

Mac-Life.de - PowerMac Boxes Opened?
Wednesday June 18, 2003 09:11 AM 
dietsoda reports on a story which was briefly on Mac-Life.de that claims to have knowledge of upcoming PowerMacs based on the contents of the mysterious boxes.
This Spymac thread claims to contain the original text on the site.


There is no "G5" shown on the outer hull, just PowerMacintosh 970. The Computers are there is two versions. Grey plastic with Aluminium or white plastic with Aluminium. The grey version has got the grill optic (grey stripes), the white is completely white, no structure. The Picture seen in here (where this was posted, --> the translator,MacCaine) is a fake, definitely. The Machines are not shaped as seen on the picture, no grill-style air-intakes. But small holes on the top and bottom, rounded out on the front. Similar to the ones from the eMacs. The Machines are rounded out to top-front side and to the front. All have got Superdrives. The sides are covered with Alu, the right cover can be opened to access the inside. On top and bottom, the machine has got 2 polished steelparts. The Slots for the drives are in a "box that can be pulled out!!!!!!" On this box is the Apple Logo and "Powermacintosh 970" It can be rotated 90 degr. If rotated you can use the machine as desktop or as tower. There is space for 5 drives - optical or HD. on the frontside there are 1 FW 800 Port, Headphones, Mic, bluetooth logo, three apple typical buttons, and chromed speaker. on the back are 1 FW 800, 1 FW 800, 2x USB, 1 USB 2.0, ethernet, ADC, DVI and four diagonal PCI Slots!!!!!, speaker connector, mic. Size of hull.: 15cm x 65cm x 40cm
Note: It's probably more likely the report was pulled for being a fake than being real. There is a new alu/white keyboard, optical 2 button mouse without cord, srollwheel made of alu, bluetooth.

(*this was snagged from another German to english translation*)

The machine would not boot from a OsX 10.2.6 HD

Inside one CPU, cooler for two cores!

the new Displays...!!!!!!! can be positioned exactly into small fittings on the left side of the hull, so that when it is used as a desktop, the display doesn´t slip away.


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

Hmm - from a forum member on MacBidouille:

- - 

Je travaille a la FNAC de PARLY II, et effectivement nous avons recu des cartons que nous ne pouvons pas ouvrir (ctrl possible par Apple France... avec forte punition a la clé je presume), d'apres la taille de ces fameux cartons, il semblerait qu'il y ait de nouveaux portables dont la taille serait 15", par contre les "gros" sont très GROS, j'ai essayé d'avoir de plus amples infos aupres de mon chef, il n'en sait pas plus, simplement qu'Apple s'est engagé à une vente très rapide, d'où l'engagement de la FNAC. 


- - - 

Loose translation:

I work at FNAC and we have indeed received non-descript boxes sealed by Apple (enforced by Apple France, with severe punishment if opened by the dealer). As for their dimensions, it seems there are 2 'Books' measuring 15" and there's one BIG box. I've asked my boss for my details, and he's as much in the dark as me, but simply said that Apple is ready to go out the gate with new retail stock.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Urban Legand, I am using Safari 1.0 v80. No b for beta. You will find that this version actually comes with an installer rather than a disk image of the actual app.


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

Dear Developer,

We would like to invite you to Berlin to watch Steve Jobs' keynote live from the Worldwide Developers Conference in San Francisco.

We have chosen Berlin as our location following our first 'Live from San Francisco' event held in Paris in January which was a great success. 

Berlin, the new capital of Germany has experienced much change and enjoyed an influx of investment since the fall of the wall making it one of the fastest changing capitals in Europe today. Our German market has one of our largest customer bases in Europe and is home to an increasing number of Mac OS X developers.

Berlin, Germany - The perfect place to celebrate WWDC Live!

We'd like you to join us at the Axica to watch Steve's keynote, learn more about our announcements at the Apple Product Showcase and enjoy a night full of surprises.

On Tuesday the 24th, we will be holding a special briefing at the Intercontinental Hotel and offering you the chance to see more of Berlin.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

This is all sounding like the pre-Christmas Day excitement/speculation/hoping/wishful thinking that my son experienced when he was little. Actually, it is understandable and a bit addictive. Still, in the words of a wise old sage of ehMacLand "We shall see". 

Imagine if they were 19" PDAs that came with your own Segway to carry them around with you????


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Dr. G - welcome to the hinting of the rumor mill in the Mac World. Just look at sites like spymac.com, thinksecret.com, macrumors.com and you'll see that Mac people are crazy, and when it gets close to any show, rumors fly like crazy and these sites get inundated with people discussing whats going to be happening.

Neil - thanks for the updates.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Chealion, if I look at other rumor websites, I might be tempted to delay my ordering next week of the 17" AlBP..................in hopes of a 23" AlPB, 3Ghz, 2Gigs of RAM, dual slot-loading SuperDrives, with advanced voice recognition software that will do away with the need to type.....and even take the doxies for a walk!!! No, I shall limit my Mac rumor sites to this one, and anything that might be mentioned on the MacWorld and MacNN sites.

My son had the anxious expectations prior to Christmas Day, but being Jewish, all I had was the excitement of seeing him thrilled on Christmas morning (his mom was Catholic, so he had both Chanukkah and Christmas).


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Dr. G - My, your son was lucky  

No, you won't be putting off your purchase of the 17" Book, as the main rumors that are floating are new servers (XServe, something you don't need to bother with), 15" Update (You're getting the 17" which is big, and so you shouldn't be worried), PowerMac updates (You're getting 17" nothing to be worried about again).
But, the only thing you may or may not like is that you most likely will have to purchase Panther this August or September.


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

The 17" may receive a speed-bump, but other than that, I wouldn't expect much.

I bought a new 12" PowerBook G4 867 two days ago. I needed a machine NOW, and although monday will undoubtedly present itself with a 1GHz 12" AlPB G4, I just could not wait 'til 2 weeks or a month from now when Apple Resellers would have stock of the item.

I suspect i'll dump this PB - IF - Apple releases G4+ PB's next spring or this year, but all in all, the only thing we'll likely see an an Alumin'ized 15" PB with DDR support and MAYBE an illuminated keyboard w/Bluetooth & Extreme support.

If a 17" AlPB purchase is in your books, buy it today.

There is no doubt in my mind that a 15" AlPB, iChat 2.0, Safari 1.0, Preview of 10.3 Panther, and a demo of PowerPC 970 (Power 4) will be shown on PowerMac-style boxes this WWDC. 

However, one thing we must not forget is that Apple has canned MacWorld Expo this summer, and WWDC seems to be the event to replace some of those announcements, with perhaps a special-event in late summer/early fall for a PowerMac release...

In light of this, I have to reflect on my own views in the 'Rapid Prototype Business' - Apple this year and last year sat on their collective butts with a MINOR refresh with the Quicksilver 2001/2002 chassic and the MDD dual-bay mod on the case. Tack-on a simple motherboard hybrid redesign, poor cooling design, and that's about it - in the Desktop market segment. (of course, their Laptop market segment has been busy). So, in the last 8 months, you'd think that a team of engineers, industrial designers, and rapid-prototypers have indeed been busy, as 8 months is a long time to have people as creative and skilled as them lounging around drinking decaf lattes and Code Red Mountain Dew. Me thinks we may see some really RADICAL and innovative Apple departures this summer (maybe not on Monday at 1PM EST, but the keyword is this summer). I really dig this 'Aircraft-Grade' aluminum on my 12" AlPB, and I sure hope we'll see more with a 'Special Edition' iPod 3G.1, or new PowerMac chassis, or even peripherals... 

It's always fun dream and speculate...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Chealion, my son would agree with you I'm sure.

Neil, a most informative post. Personally, I don't see the need for the absolute fastest/most powerful computer, especially not with what I want it for (personal video editing of home movies, iPhoto, iDVD, etc). Nothing professional and I feel the time has come to jump into the Mac pool once again. I don't sell my old computers or keep changing every year of so. Thus, this purchase will be my sole Mac purchase for at least a few years. Our Mac purchasing center here at the University advised waiting until after June 23rd, so I shall wait until June 24th. We shall see.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Dr. G - I would advise waiting till after the 23rd, as you know what computer you want, and if new laptops were released you can get your 17" AlBook for cheaper.

MacGuardians.de has released a similar news story to the one found on the forums on SpyMac. The picture seems to be a cross between all the previous cases. ( http://www.macguardians.de/upload/G5.jpg )

Very strange, but looks kind of believable... Can't wait for Monday! Time will tell in the end.


----------



## Neil Yates (Aug 10, 2001)

Well, considering there wasn't a price drop on the 17" on the 4th of June, it's a safe bet that there won't be one on the 23rd either. If there is a speed-bump on the 17" AlPB, it will be at the same price as it is now on the Apple Store, and stores will sell it at the same price until they receive stock of the new speed-bumps. I doubt he'll save money on the 'older' one.

It's always prudent to wait til the new announcement(s), if any, but the 17" is only 5 months old, and I don't see it replaced or anything extreme. However, you may find the refreshed 15" to be a dream come true, coupled with a lowered-cost and separate 17" ADC/DVI display... Anyways, the 23rd is rapidly approaching. Let's see what Apple brings to the table..


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Neil, I have considered the same thing, but since we have to wait until the 24th to place an order to Apple Canada( MUN Computer Purchasing Center does not want to place orders today, only to have them nullified or cancelled on the 23rd), I shall make my final decision on the evening of the 23rd. I actually was set to purchase the current 15 TiPB months ago, but the person in our faculty who handles the research grant funds was off on sick leave, and I was told she would be back "shortly". That was 6 months ago, and she still is not back. However, her temporary replacement is a fine person, who now can access these funds and place my order. Of course, since then, the "year of the laptops' began.........I decided to get an iMac instead of the 15" TiPB.........the price came down at Apple Canada on the 17" AlPB........I decided on that one...............and now I shall have my order placed on this model next week. Now you see why I do NOT view any of the rumor web sites. Unless the 15" PB goes Al, and with more "inside" than the 17", I shall stick with my final decision on the 17" AlPB.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

I can see why Apple hates rumours. They raise expectations (sometimes to ridiculous degrees), spread disinformation and stall sales (some people are apoplectic when it comes to buying a machine).

I hope that a roadmap for 970 desktops is announced. Given the relatively palry Powermac Pro sales, such an announcement would likely have very positive impact (much like the original iMac did). This is a developers conference and they need to know they are developing for a vigorous platform.

As for MacMice and MacWhispers - its run by an ex-con who sold "executive consultancy services". You get what you pay for. This guy is beyond credibility.

That said, rubber-necking rumour sites *is* a lot of fun. My favorite (simply because it captures all of the rumours and adds editorial on the probability of truth and also was the only one to predict 12 and 17" laptops - albeit only a day before MacWorld 2003) is www.macrumors.com


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jwoodget, expectations can actually work against a company when these rumors do not come to pass. Apple never said that the rumors were true, or what is inside these "mystery boxes" in France marked "Do not open until June 23rd). Personally, I am willing to wait until Tuesday when things get back to relative normalcy. We shall see.

I am checking out info about the PB's battery and whether or not it is wise to leave the battery in when the power adaptor is plugged in to an electrical outlet. Any thoughts on this matter???


----------



## 8thDegreeSavage (Dec 3, 2002)

Wake up and smell the buring bits boys.....new boxes are coming.

This is basically a given. At the very least they will be announced if not shown.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

That G5 photo is a joke. Look at the half-tone pattern on the image. Doesn't anyone find it odd that even though there are "wrinkles" in the photo that the half-tone pattern is perfectly verical - even over the wrinkles!

I do find these images entertaining - but I expect better.  

That said, I'm sticking to my original opinion. No new PowerMacs until at least July. WWDC will remain software-only.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Not to throw water on the parade, but Dell "slimmed down" their boxes, changed the color to NEXT black, and jazzed up the monitors. Still, it's what is inside and the software that comes with a computer (e.g., iLife) that should be considered rather than looks alone. Personally, I have a feeling that the trend towards powerful laptops that are actual desktop replacements might just be upon us this year. Hopefully, that trend with include more Mac PowerBooks being purchased for homes and offices, as well as iBooks for homes and schools.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Its all about the software for me. Could care less about G5's etc... (If they are announced great. If not, great.) I'm just excited to see a preview of 10.3 and new apps.  I think that's what the focus will be and people expecting big hardware announcements will be dissappointed. 

My 2¢.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Dr. G. in 10 or more years of powerbook use (from my trusty Duo230 to the 17" whale-top) I've always kept the battery in the machine when hooked to AC power. There again, I use the battery almost every day too. The Li-ion batteries in todays powerbooks have excellent power management and no memory (once calibrated). It's also easier to lose the darn thing if its taken out (and you shouldn't keep popping it out anyway as it'll probably loosen the retention clips, etc).

I'm with ehMax. Just gimme Panther. 970s will be here soon enough (and I can't afford one for a while anyway).....


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

... double post


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

> 970s will be here soon enough (and I can't afford one for a while anyway).....


LOL, that I doubt very much. The Cube is getting kind of long in the tooth don't cha' think?


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

A bit off topic, but I received this note in my email earlier today:
<pre>--------------------------------------
CONFIDENTIALITY 
--------------------------------------
With the exception of the WWDC 2003 Opening/Keynote Session,
information delivered by Apple to WWDC 2003 attendees is considered
"Confidential Information" as defined in the "Apple Developer
Connection Terms and Conditions". You may view a copy of the terms
you agreed to at http://developer.apple.com/membership/pdf/terms.pdf .</pre>

I knew Apple was filled with control freaks, but I'm a bit surprised that they've essentially covered the entire conference with an NDA.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jwoodget, thanks again for the info pertaining to the battery use in the "whale-book" (I have heard it called many things, but not THAT!).

jfp, we should send you to the conference with carrier doxies. They are like carrier pigeons, but cuter, cleaner, and less likely to draw attention of others, since Woz, from what I have been told, raised doxies (mini longhaired "reds"). Attach confidential info from the conference and let these doxies "slip" out of the conference hall with the latest info. Then, ehMax could post this news on this forum, and "scoop" all the other sites. Great PR...................so long as the Apple legal team does not step in.............or if the doxies don't go sightseeing in the Bay area....................

Good luck on your presentation.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

That's a weird NDA... But I really believe no one is going to follow it very closely, although not many people care about the presentations because they aren't developers, with several hundred people at the conference its bound to get out, but I believe that Apple is just covering their bases. I know last year with the pre-release of Jaguar, within a week of WWDC, you could easily download and install Mac OS X.2 the Developer release. Apple must be trying to stop that.


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

> ... "whale-book" (I have heard it called many things, but not THAT!).


Heh, well that may be over stating it a bit but how about "Surfbook". OK maybe it's not quite that big but I could see someone using it as a boogie board (Boogiebook?). Well not really, but it's big enough.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Boy, the rumors are getting jucier today. Rumors abound that the new Macs are already at Apple retail stores... rumors are mysterios boxes are appearing at Apple stores. Some rumors say the new PowerMacs are called the PowerMac 970, others say it's called the PowerMac G5. We've got rumors saying the new PowerMac case can be stood upright or rested on it's side. Man, the hype seems worse than any previous Mac event.

I frankly am not all that excited. It would be nice to finally see a new PowerMac 970, but I can wait a few months.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Next, we'll know that each new Mac comes with the new Harry Potter book, contains a new super Bugs Bunny chip and can make dinner. 









Who knows? I think I'll just wait till Monday, but its so fun seeing how excited people are getting on the rumor boards... Its all becoming more and more convuluted (sp?) as each mintue passes.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

With all of the Segways parked out back at each Apple Store, I still think that my 19" PDA (weighing in at more than an eMac) will emerge from those boxes, and a Segway will be sold at a greatly reduced rate to each owner of these "hulk" PDA's. Just wait and see.........if I am wrong I shall cancel my Mac order and go off into the Wintel wilderness for another 2 years.............I shall give up food, doxies, water, se.....no, not that, gardening, work, walking, etc, etc. I shall bet my "fame, fortune and sacred honor" on this speculation being confirmed...........or my name is not MacDoxie!!!!!







 

Talk about a "win-win" situation........









Luckily, I have enough grading to keep me busy so I won't be tempted to see any of the other rumor sites............especially to see if my speculation makes the world-wide rounds. We shall see............


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

mycatsnameis...

Shoot, you know, you're right. And the fan on the video card in the Cube is starting to whine (especially when I sit on it).

Roll on 970s.....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jwoodget, what would your AlPB do now with a 970 that it couldn't do last week?


----------



## Betty Fooz (May 2, 2003)

they sure don't let you enjoy your new stuff for very long!


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I'm keeping very optimistic that we will see new PowerMacs on Monday. If we don't I think Apple will be shooting themselves in the foot. But all the signs are pointing to new machines.

Personally, with Apple claiming that their machines are part of the "Digital Hub", I would like to see (maybe this is a pipe dream) some type of integration with home theaters. I have seen products on the market that is able to network to your computer via Airport and play MP3's, photos etc through your home theater. I've read reviews on these devices manufactured by HP etc and every review says the software is buggy and it is a pain to set up. If Apple did something like this, we know it would be done right.

Well, that's my wish list. 

Oh, and Steve will definitly be wearing Jeans and a Black Mock Turtle Neck


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I wonder that if there are, indeed, the new computers that everyone seems to think will come on Monday, or preannounced on Monday, for whom would these be intended? At nearly $10,000Can for a fully loaded computer and 20"+ screen, this can't be meant for the average person.


----------



## Urban_Legend (May 29, 2003)

If Apple were to charge close to $10,000 cdn for a Mac, then they would lose me as a customer. Apple has to start lowering their prices. I agree with you Dr. G. that Apple should lower their prices to catch the rest of the market. Even if it is for just one year, they will profit. With the right kind of marketing and prices Apple could be a better competitor. The more you sell, the easier it is to lower the operating costs and sell at a lower price. However, I don't think Apple has caught onto that marketing concept yet. They have laid out the Apple Stores to draw in new customers. Great idea, but you are still charging too much money on old products. I like the minivan analogy from Daimler Chrysler given by Dr. G. That would be the perfect example that Apple should follow







. Pump out thousands of 970's at low prices, watch them sell like crazy and charge higher on the software end to make a real profit on top of the hardware. (My opinion of course  )


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

U_L, we are in agreement. Getting more people to own an Apple product, not just try one out in an Apple Store and then go elsewhere for a cheaper, less efficient computer, will grow more than just the immediate market share. It would also grow the market base upon which to grow. I have been without a Mac for 10 years of so, thus, I am coming back to the fold. However, they need to attract people that have never had the chance to use a Mac for an extended period of time. Apple might attract these people with a lower price at the onset of their Mac experience.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

A 970 driven 17'Al powerbook would have the following new characteristics:

1. A portable barbeque - no coals needs (aka iBBQ)
2. A portable heater for those frosty Canadian winters - iStove
3. A bum warmer (see above) - iBummer
4. The worlds first flat hairdryer - iTurboFan

It would also run Panther in 64 bit mode and have a RAM capacity of 4 Gb (up from the current limit of 1 Gb). The RAM limit is only due to the current chips available. The 970 will have almost limitless RAM addressing.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Back in 1997 Apple tried to lower prices to get more marketshare - it failed miserably.

Apple gets customers by selling better products, not cheaper ones. It'd be nice to sell the volume so they could lower prices, but they're just not there yet. Perhaps when they close the perceived performance gap, then they can start. I don't know if the 970 will do that all by itself.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Rumours are that Apple will "pro-price" the first 970 machines. I wouldn't be surprised. There is pent-up demand in the pro-sumer clientele who can calculate the ROI far better than most people. I guess the average consumer will have to wait awhile, but there's usually pretty fast adoption down the range after Apple sucks the bucks out of the deep-pockets. Moreover, the real potential (high RAM capacity, etc) will not be realized until Panther is released in the Fall.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Macbidouille is reporting benchmarks for prototype 970 based systems. If true, these are remarkable performances. The single chip 1.4 GHz 970 pulled in tests almost twice as fast as the dual 1.42 GHz G4. 

"The first benchmarks were done during March 2003 on a preview model running at 1.4 GHz. OS was an alpha version 7B5 and 7B8 of Panther, optimised for 64 bits processor, but the applications tested were only using 32 bits. 
  Photoshop : PPC 970 mono 1.4 is 87% faster than a Dual 1.42 GHz Final Cut Pro : PPC 970 mono 1.4 is 112% faster than a Dual 1.42 GHz Alias|Wavefront Maya Render : PPC 970 mono 1.4 is 254% faster than a Dual 1.42 GHz"

The dual 1.8 GHz 970 was 2.4 X faster than that!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

jwoodget - if thats true, oh my gosh... That's almost too fast, if the G4 was nearly labelled as a supercomputer, what will happen with the G5? Well I'm off to the University to watch the Keynote


----------

